# Car died wont start.



## 97se5psd (Nov 20, 2009)

My brother has a 97 sentra GXE automatic. Odometer says 169000. Recently it died while my brother was driving it and it has not started since. We pulled the code I dont have the P number right now, but the computer defined it as random cylinder misfire. The engine barley turns over but there is spark, fuel in the filter, and a good battery. We just got it and the car has had a rough life and we are unsure of what the problem is. Any ideas? Thanks.:lame:


----------



## nissan28 (Nov 20, 2009)

check ur alternater and start first cuz that will kill ur battery fast


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try starting it by giving it a boost from another car......... if it still does not start problem most likely not the battery or alternator which leaves about a 100 other things


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

We didn't have Sentras here so I'm not sure if they have chain or belt, sounds like but it could be a broken timing belt. Pull the cover and check the belt, if it has broken you have probably done valve damage and maybe pistons as well. Sorry.


----------



## 97se5psd (Nov 20, 2009)

I dont think it is the battery or alternator. Are there any DIY's on how to remove the timing belt cover?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

As I said I am not familiar with Sentras but if the lay out is similar to the Pulsar you should be able to remove the top section of the timing cover to see if the belt is ok, it might have torx head screws that need a special tool. You could also remove the valve cover and with the sparkplugs removed turn the engine over by hand on the crankshaft bolt to see if the cam is connected and turning, if it isn't most likely the timing belt has broken. Hopefully someone who knows more about Sentras will be able to help you more because I don't know if they have a distributor or coil packs, if they have a distributor that is another thing that can cause similar symtoms as you have{ by being loose and letting the timing change}.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

It has a timing chain which you really need to know what youre doing if you mess with it. Check the dizzy; it may be messed up or maybe the cas in it isnt reading right. Or a million other things.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

97se5psd said:


> The engine barley turns over but there is spark


what do you mean by barely turns over? The starter turns the engine slowly? or are you referring to the actual combustion?

if it's turning slowly/weakly, then you're looking at a power issue associated with battery/alternator/starter.

it's a 97, so it has a distributor. 
-check that the rotor is making contact with the contacts in the pillars of the distributor cap. if not, replace cap, rotor, or both.
-bad spark plugs wires can cause weak spark. they actually cause more problems than you'd expect. if you replace them (I would, if they don't look like they've been replaced recently) don't get the cheapest ones you can get. i'd get mid-range (~$40 from autozone)

anyone you know have a compression tester? that's an easy way to tell if you have valve damage. all cylinders should be within 20% pressure of each other. i don't know what the correct PSI should be anyone else know?

this is really unlikely, but if your block is cracked, you can check your oil to see if it looks normal. if it's too liquidy or milky, you're screwed.

just go through this stuff one-by-one, easiest stuff first.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

The issue describe sounds like a very common problem that a lot of b14 people have had, including myself. the screw that holds the ignition rotor falls of at around 150k mil. that is if it is still stock. I had mine fall off 3 times. I finally replace that darn screw with something that will hold the rotor firm and locktite it. You dont want to replace the distributor due to this 2 cent screw as what I had to do.


----------



## 97se5psd (Nov 20, 2009)

Jopet said:


> The issue describe sounds like a very common problem that a lot of b14 people have had, including myself. the screw that holds the ignition rotor falls of at around 150k mil. that is if it is still stock. I had mine fall off 3 times. I finally replace that darn screw with something that will hold the rotor firm and locktite it. You dont want to replace the distributor due to this 2 cent screw as what I had to do.



Ok this is the first I have heard of this. Where is the screw located exactly on the distrubutor? We checked the distributor rotor and everything lines up, everything else is pretty good also, there is good spark and compression. THe car sounds like its ready to run but it wont get that extra oomphhfff needed to make it run on its own.

Also we took off the valve cover and checked the top timing chain becuase this engine has an upper and lower. We found that although everything is tight, sprockets are not worn down, the colored link is not lining up with the notch on the sprocket, and the haynes manual says it should be.

We even took apart the EGR system and replaced a torn tube, still no good.

Any more suggestions!? the car has just been sitting for too long lol!!!:lame:


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

First off when you line up the timing chain 90% of the time it won't line up right away. If you keep turning the motor to where #1 is on TDC it should line up. By barely turning over do you mean slow?


----------



## 97se5psd (Nov 20, 2009)

BUMP

Ran a diagnostic from personal scan tool and it came up with the following: P1320. Defined as distributor signal interupt. Does this mean that the distributor needs to be replaced?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Did you check the screw holding down the rotor?
Check for Oil on the dist. 
The Oil seal in the shaft leaks and causes problems with the pick up. Search.
So take the cap off and take a look.
Yes it sounds like a dist. problem but you better check it out first.
Make sure you know where the HT wires go when you replace the cap or dist.


----------



## 97se5psd (Nov 20, 2009)

the rotor on the distributor did not have a screw, it simply pulled off. I thought that was the way it was put together, though?

How much oil is likely to be in there? I did not notice any when I originally took the cap off then again I wasnt really looking for any


----------

